
DemoMyApp - clear gallery of new web applications and start-up sites - ivan
http://demomyapp.com/
======
sharpshoot
Hi the USP of demomyapp is in watching the screencasts. So if you want people
to decide whether your site is worth using submit your demo and comment on the
screencasts.

We're doing a new release this week too - look out for ratings and the ability
to make announcements about your app.

~~~
davidw
It's having some troubles loading at the moment...

------
ells
I always thought about something like this. This seems to be a more refined
vision. I thought some sort of beta registry would be good, I think that
chunking down to webapps is a great idea. I called the idea The Beta Point.

